
AI generated synthetic human audio and video - cloudking
https://www.hourone.ai/
======
LargoLasskhyfv
TBH I think I'd feel more comfortable with something like "Max Headroom"
without the stuttering, or something similar to "Spitting Image". Why does
some business need to fake being human, when it's just some UML/BON/ERIL
executed all over the cloud in some containerized environments?

